# Soda ash to neutralize AR%



## sourdoughjoe (Jan 31, 2011)

Can I use soda ash instead of urea to neutralize aqua regia? Thanks...'Joe!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 31, 2011)

Not if you have PM with base metals in it. It will put you back at square one again. If you have removed your PM then yes you can usee it.


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 24, 2011)

Urea does not neutralize, just converting NO2 to N2


----------

